# Monoprice speakers



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone!
Quick help. I just bought an Onkyo 609 receiver and I'm looking for a set of speakers.
I'm running it with old Yamaha HT in a box little speakers and it sounds much better than the old Yamaha receiver. I'm looking specifically for surround and back in wall speakers and found these:


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...083702&p_id=7604&seq=1&format=3#specification


Ive been looking but I can tell you certainly can't beat the price. Are they any good? Any experience with them? Seems like buying 4 is a no brainer - plus I love the small footprint/clean in wall look.

Any feedback?
Thanks.

PS- I do have a powered subwoofer that works well... for now.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hopefully a member who has purchased these can chime in, but yes, the price to performance ratio, _for in-walls_, seems to be great.

Now, in-walls simply can't outperform similarly engineered free-standing speakers. That's not to say that they can't be good, but bookshelfs in the same price/quality will almost always be better. Of course, what you gain is a clean aesthetic and a near-zero footprint.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

I cannot vouch for the specific model you linked, but I installed four of these Monoprice 6.5" woofer in-walls as FR, FL and surrounds and they work spectacularly for the price.

In my case, the application is not a "critical listening" room, but rather a multi-purpose family room as a much superior alternative to the LCD TV's speakers.

Based on my good customer experience, I think you incur little risk in giving them a try, especially as surrounds and rears. If in doubt, hook them up before install, just to get an idea on what they sound like--I did and was impressed enough to continue with the install.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

Done. Convinced and purchased.

Thanks everyone. Will let you know how they sound.

-g


----------

